# vac hold downs



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

designed and machined out a vac hold down 



designing and maching out a vac hold down device - YouTube

then drilled and tapped for the brass barb,the glass was drawing almost 21 in vac
the better the surface the bettewr it holds
i will be making a set of 4 connected inseries


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

You have some interesting video there, Stan.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

thanks you always give me a good compliment,i enjoy these machines --the tech


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Interesting but I do not have access to a computerized milling machine and no vacuum pump.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

I made some pucks before and I use a brake bleeder that uses my air compressor to create the vac.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Interesting

I have used a similar setup to hold a 4-6” core drill on concrete walls. They have more sucking power than you think.


----------



## desertfabworks (Jul 14, 2013)

Do you think if you milled out the other side and added an o-ring on that side that you could do away with screwing it down to the other board? And it would allow you to move everything around fairly easy?

If you put an inline shut off in the system and turn off the vacuum will it hold or does it need to stay running because of small leaks?

What vacuum pump are you using?

Sorry for the 20 questions.

I'm just getting into CNC routing. Where did you get your plastic material? I'm looking to learn about the suppliers that are available out there.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

The white one is not machined It just has a groove for the gasket


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

i have done that ,mached out a groove both sides a centre hole double oring works fine


----------

